# shag carpet



## gtowns33 (Feb 14, 2009)

3 mo old elvis, a mal shih likes the shag carpet to wet on. He is very goodin his housebreaking training, but whenever he can get to the shag he wants to wet. he dosen't go an any other type of carpet or rug only shag
We notice the same behaviour from other dogs too. any answers?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

same carpet in the same house?....


----------



## gtowns33 (Feb 14, 2009)

yep, only on the one shag


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

it probably smells like pee.....what have you used to clean it?....I would just not let them in that room till they have become fully housebroken


----------



## gtowns33 (Feb 14, 2009)

ty we have cleaned with comercial sollution. the first time it was peed on, it was new and the dog was housebroken.. We think maybe shag is like grass and dogs just get the feeling. we are keeping out of the room,just curious about shag cause he pees nowhere else.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

gtowns33 said:


> ty we have cleaned with comercial sollution. the first time it was peed on, it was new and the dog was housebroken.. We think maybe shag is like grass and dogs just get the feeling. we are keeping out of the room,just curious about shag cause he pees nowhere else.


you need to clean it with something that will neutralize the urine...like nature miracle or petzyme....regular carpet cleaner wont get it all out...so the smell is still there....

I doubt that the type of carpet makes a difference


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

pugmom said:


> I doubt that the type of carpet makes a difference


While I agree about the enzyme cleaner I think the surface the dog pees on does make a difference. Sadie will choose mulch over grass if she can find it since our potty spot is mulch. She learned to go on the mulch and if she sees mulch next to grass, she wants to potty on the mulch. *shrug*


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

jesirose said:


> While I agree about the enzyme cleaner I think the surface the dog pees on does make a difference. Sadie will choose mulch over grass if she can find it since our potty spot is mulch.* She learned to go on the mulch and if she sees mulch next to grass, she wants to potty on the grass.* *shrug*


Huh?..she goes on mulch but she will chose grass over mulch given the option? or mulch over grass?....sorry I'm kinda confused

in any case I think the difference between mulch and grass is a little different then the difference between shag and berber carpet....but thats just my opinion


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah the last word there was a typo. She prefers the mulch.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Maybe he is trying to tell you to lose the shag rug as they are so outdated


----------



## gtowns33 (Feb 14, 2009)

lolas dad. thanks for your insight. sorry but Elvis agrees that the shag area rug is appropriate decor for our retro cottage decor in our 50.s coastal home. He is getting more respectful every day.


----------

